

Microsoft will not patch Windows XP if rootkit is present - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/microsoft-will-not-patch-windows-xp-if-rootkit-is-present-20100415/

======
city41
The title of the article is a bit sensationalist. Especially since the author
ends up agreeing with MS's stance.

~~~
andymoe
This is just common sense. You don't want to install or run anything (besides
security tools) until you get the rootkit cleaned up. Any changes to a
compromised system muddies the waters and makes it harder to figure out what
is going on and how to remove the bastard.

------
xpaulbettsx
Here's the moral of this story: stop using XP. Seriously, it's old enough to
be in like the 3rd grade by now.

~~~
iron_ball
What's the upside to upgrading? Does Windows 7 scratch itches I didn't know I
had?

~~~
potatolicious
The upside is that you get support. MS has long ago stated the end-of-life for
XP, and that time has come and passed. Should Ford keep selling spare parts
for the Model T?

~~~
raganwald
If there are lots of Model Ts on the road, yes, Ford should _sell_ parts for
it. They shouldn't be free, but Ford shouldn't abandon them either.

